# Poulton and Wyre Dock Railway. Lancs Sept 2011. pic heavy.



## Black Shuck (Sep 7, 2011)

The Fleetwood Branch Line consists of the train line from Preston to Fleetwood. It passed through many smaller stations along the way (most of which are now closed). When work at Fleetwood docks was under threat, the Fleetwood station was closed, this effectively closed the branch in 1970. Proposals exist to re-open the branch to passenger services in the near future. The line was first opened in 1840. In 1966, Fleetwood station was closed, and Wyre Dock station became the terminus ; however, four years later in 1970 passenger services were curtailed as far as Poulton-le-Fylde. The line continued as a freight route to access the ICI plant at Burn Naze Halt until 1999, when all traffic on the line ceased..... 







Right let's start the walk at Hillylaid Road level crossing, the closest to the junction with Poulton le Fylde station on the mainline from Blackpool North .






Here's the first section of line looking towards Burn Naze station.






The line passes through an industrial area with the usual signs of industrialis chaviitis











Even telegraph poles exist on this line to welcome an explorer far from his home






Concrete sleepers abound on this section of the line.






Now on approach to Burn Naze station






Burn Naze overbridge with the station just the other side.






At the side of the roadbridge the original station steps still slumber.
















Now about a mile further down the line towards Fleetwood











That's all for now... back soon with more


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2011)

My feet killed after this walk.


----------



## krela (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice one shuck.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 8, 2011)

Cheers Krela.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2011)

There's just something about abandoned railways.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

Bit of a adventure,well done


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Pincheck. Considering it was pissing down for most of the time.


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 9, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Pincheck. Considering it was pissing down for most of the time.




That happens,sadly when you don't want it  but it makes it more entertaining


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah especially on wet rails.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 10, 2011)

Well nice, like the shots of the rails with grass over, sort of shows how things end up being slowly buried. Thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2011)

Excellent stuff as always, Shuck. Looks like a great amble...hope your feet are better now. 
Cheers, m'dear.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

No worries Foxy. Yeah they're good now.


----------



## TK421 (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice one mate, I do love a walk along an abandoned railway, and this is a cracker!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 10, 2011)

cheers TK, I know you do. When I googled the area to look at the caravan park where we stayed, I couldn't believe my luck!. Mind you I had to be extra nice to the Mrs for a while.


----------

